# Five Reasons Halloween Sucks Right Now!



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Sorry - not gonna jump on this bandwagon. Yes, Halloween has changed from what we remember as children, but every generation says that about the memories they cherish from childhood. Truth is, not one of these points stated is anything new. Christmas has always been bigger and more popular, homemade treats have been frowned upon since the 70's and people have looked for a "safe alternative" to trick or treat since that time as well. And speaking of tricks, the custom of trick or treating was implemented to buy off pranksters in the first place.
So, even if customs evolve and change over the decades, Halloween is and will always be the best season of the year!


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

I agree!! I made a similar facebook rant the other day. I'm a modest person, I don't want to show the world everything God gave me in the name of Halloween! I've also told the kids that next year, everyone is getting home made costumes, so they better start thinking about it way before 2 weeks prior to Halloween or they are going to end up with nothing!


----------



## Countess No (Sep 20, 2014)

PMTT said:


> I agree!! I made a similar facebook rant the other day. I'm a modest person, I don't want to show the world everything God gave me in the name of Halloween! I've also told the kids that next year, everyone is getting home made costumes, so they better start thinking about it way before 2 weeks prior to Halloween or they are going to end up with nothing!


Making our own costumes was a huge highlight of the halloweens of my childhood. I do remember the square boxes of costumes at Kmart, and how much I longed for them. I thought they were the best costumes ever and would spend forever in the store looking at them. But we always had to make our costumes, and looking back at them, realize they were the best costumes ever.

I posted this article to pick the brains of my fellow halloween lovers, not to state or prove any of the authors points were true. The author's points are his opinion.

All opinions and comments are welcome!


----------



## Countess No (Sep 20, 2014)

Madame Leota said:


> Sorry - not gonna jump on this bandwagon. Yes, Halloween has changed from what we remember as children, but every generation says that about the memories they cherish from childhood. Truth is, not one of these points stated is anything new. Christmas has always been bigger and more popular, homemade treats have been frowned upon since the 70's and people have looked for a "safe alternative" to trick or treat since that time as well. And speaking of tricks, the custom of trick or treating was implemented to buy off pranksters in the first place.
> So, even if customs evolve and change over the decades, Halloween is and will always be the best season of the year!


It will always be the best season!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

The ways that Halloween has changed don't make it worse, its just an evolution. The only thing I don't like about all of the additional trick or treating opportunities kids have today is that I didn't have them when I was a kid, they can score some serious candy if their parents take them to several events!


----------



## Bruzilla (Jun 3, 2011)

I grew up in the 1960s and 1970s, and making your own costumes was not an expression of imagination or creativity... it was an expression of my mom and dad didn't have the money to waste on a costume.  For us it was a highlight short of just Christmas to get that magical box that not only transformed you for Halloween but for weeks after - depending on how diligent you were in keeping your costume from falling apart and how good mom was with needle and thread. Kids today can make amazing costumes with all the variety of accessories and props sold, but back then the accessories were a sword with a red stone at the end of the handguard and red plastic pitchforks on a black plastic stick. 

As for the lowering amount of Halloween goods we see for sale, we have no one but ourselves to blame for that. Stores carry what sells, and sells at a specific price point. They can't afford to stock up shelves with stuff that's going to sit there for two months and then suddenly disappear on Nov 1st when everyone shows up for the clearance sale and the store takes a loss. Christmas stuff is far more profitable because people will buy that before the holiday, not after, and pay full price rather than 50%. You want more and better Halloween stuff? Get your behind out there and start buying it before Nov 1st!

As for homemade treats, they always ended up in the trash at our house... especially those horrid popcorn balls. And who wants to eat chocolate chip cookies after they've been crushed, battered, and beaten for two hours in a pillow case that's been swung, dropped, stepped on, and fallen on? The folks at Nestles never added metal reinforcement ingredients to the Toll House recipe, so they tend to turn to a cookie-like dust on Halloween. 

As for being fun, I noticed something with my kids that I think might be a growing trend. When I was growing up, parents didn't hand out money to their kids the way they do nowadays. Most of our parents were raised during or just after the depression and/or WWII, and they were used to doing without, so Halloween was a BIG DEAL for us because there was no other time of the year that we would be sitting on a stash of really good stuff. We would make that stash last until Thanksgiving and wheel and deal trades like we were on Wall Street. Nowadays kids usually get candy and goodies whenever they want, so the idea of spending hours going house to house to get candy isn't really worth the effort. I think that's why the work many of us on this forum do is so important to keeping the holiday relevant. I'm seeing more kids coming to our house for the entertainment value and the candy is really secondary.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Not to defend "sexy" everything, because I hate that crap too, those site that sell those "sexy" costumes are adult oriented site in general. Yes you can get the "sexy firefighter" at Spirit & anywhere else, the ones that make the news like the one pictured above is a lingerie/adult site. It's what they do all year. They sell lingerie, shoes, clothing & it's all sexy stuff & they do have plus sized stuff too. The models in the pics for the plus sized stuff are plus sized too which is a nice change because a lot of plus sized sites don't bother with that. 

They get the publicity because their stuff is supposed to be over the top sexy, it's what they do & what they're known for. It's sorta like complaining about Victoria's Secret selling sexy bras & panties. Every year this is how they get publicity, they put out whatever is hot at the moment in a sexy version. Yandy is the company & if you wanna find something sexy they're the place. If that's your thing, great, but I gotta agree that I don't wanna see a sexy tween costume.

The internet has sorta ruined stores on Halloween too. Why drive 30 mins. outta my way to check out a store for something they most likely won't even have anymore when I can click on Amazon & have it in a day or 2 with free shipping?

As much as I hate to see Christmas in September in any place that's not a craft store, that's just the way things are now. And if you see something for Christmas that you like now & don't get it now, come Dec. 1 it will be gone so this whole early Christmas thing sorta feeds itself in a horrible way.


----------



## budeena (Jul 4, 2011)

Halloween is for me. If there is only one ToT, it will be worth it. 
Someone just posted recently the one homemade costume where it looks like a monster has them from behind. It was awesome and I am sure there will be plenty of them next year. 
Halloween lets me be the selfish, self-centered a**hole I was born to be. I get to make things that will scare the crap out of people, people think I am the weirdest human on the planet and the bug spray guy gets creeped out when he comes out to spray the house four times a year and there are skeletons in the pond, skeletons with weeds growing through their chest cavity, skeletal parts hanging like a butcher shop. My car has a Mr. Thrifty dressed in a child's pajama with feet seat belted in the backseat. At one time I had six of the cosmetology heads rolling around in my trunk. The box-boy at the grocery store got a good scare. 
YES! Halloween is just for me.


----------



## amylw1 (Oct 26, 2014)

theres a fine line between sexy and slutty and it depends on how the outfit is carried in my opinion. yes some people do where outfits from the 18+ shops that should only be bedroom attire but thats their choice. a few years ago (b4 monster 3 appeared and i had a good figure) i had a long blue dress that had x meshing inbetween bust the main bust area was material and from under bust to belly was open "slit", there was a split up 1 leg and i wore it to the local community centre party (mainly for kids) with few spiders and a witch hat with blue hair and so many people asked where i got it from as it was unusual and pretty instead of the normal black. 

i was brought up that you only go trick or treating at houses that have pumpkins/halloween decs and not to every door. you wait a few seconds and if they dont answer you leave. this is also how i've brought my kids up but sadly they have to have an adult with them as times have changed and its not safe for them to go out on own like me and my mates used to.


----------



## Countess No (Sep 20, 2014)

Does anybody (old people like me) remember these? Halloween costume patterns that mom would sew for an awesome costume? My mom sewed many of my costumes from patterns such as these.


----------



## Countess No (Sep 20, 2014)

RCIAG said:


> Not to defend "sexy" everything, because I hate that crap too, those site that sell those "sexy" costumes are adult oriented site in general. Yes you can get the "sexy firefighter" at Spirit & anywhere else, the ones that make the news like the one pictured above is a lingerie/adult site. It's what they do all year. They sell lingerie, shoes, clothing & it's all sexy stuff & they do have plus sized stuff too. The models in the pics for the plus sized stuff are plus sized too which is a nice change because a lot of plus sized sites don't bother with that.
> 
> They get the publicity because their stuff is supposed to be over the top sexy, it's what they do & what they're known for. It's sorta like complaining about Victoria's Secret selling sexy bras & panties. Every year this is how they get publicity, they put out whatever is hot at the moment in a sexy version. Yandy is the company & if you wanna find something sexy they're the place. If that's your thing, great, but I gotta agree that I don't wanna see a sexy tween costume.
> 
> ...


That is an excellent point! I get most of my items online. The internet has had a huge effect on the way we celebrate halloween!


----------



## Countess No (Sep 20, 2014)

Bruzilla said:


> I grew up in the 1960s and 1970s, and making your own costumes was not an expression of imagination or creativity... it was an expression of my mom and dad didn't have the money to waste on a costume.  For us it was a highlight short of just Christmas to get that magical box that not only transformed you for Halloween but for weeks after - depending on how diligent you were in keeping your costume from falling apart and how good mom was with needle and thread. Kids today can make amazing costumes with all the variety of accessories and props sold, but back then the accessories were a sword with a red stone at the end of the handguard and red plastic pitchforks on a black plastic stick.
> 
> As for the lowering amount of Halloween goods we see for sale, we have no one but ourselves to blame for that. Stores carry what sells, and sells at a specific price point. They can't afford to stock up shelves with stuff that's going to sit there for two months and then suddenly disappear on Nov 1st when everyone shows up for the clearance sale and the store takes a loss. Christmas stuff is far more profitable because people will buy that before the holiday, not after, and pay full price rather than 50%. You want more and better Halloween stuff? Get your behind out there and start buying it before Nov 1st!
> 
> ...


Another great point! I grew up in the 60s/70s, and candy and cookies and soda and treats were not an everyday affair in our home. When a holiday came, it was like heaven because we were allowed to eat our fill of Christmas cookie, halloween candy, etc. And you are totally correct! Many kids can have a soda or a treat everyday. It isn't the olden days of the candy haul from halloween that was jealously guarded and traded and counted.


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

If you're going to complain about sexy costumes being sold by a lingerie website, you might as well complain that Victoria Secret sells sexy panties while you're at it. Leg Avenue and Yandy are primarily lingerie stores, of course they sell sexy costumes. Yandy sells only in adult sizes and and Leg Avenue's Junior costumes aren't like their adult counterparts. If you're trying to avoid sexy costumes, common sense would be not to buy from a lingerie store. 
So far, the 'sexualized' kid's costumes have had poor names but cover just as much as a regular school uniform. Maybe I'm behind the times and above the knee skirts are just too sexy for anyone anymore. 'Skin tight' costumes have simply been costumes that fit properly instead of being a baggy, over-sized sack. My favorite has been the outrage at the 'high heeled' boots, that only have a one inch heel and do not come with any costume because none of the costumes cited came with shoes.

I've seen a lot of cherry picked arguments crying '_only this is available_' when it's not and a 5 minute browse through the catalog shows that it's not. Spirit has three or four different options for Adult Disney Princess costumes, ranging from a full skirt, proper character costume, to a naughty costume for going to the Adults Only party. Complaints about nurse costumes, ignoring that there' are nurse scrubs and doctor's scrubs available [as well as a few zombie nurses]. Witch costumes are too revealing when you ignore the undead Salem witches, the theatrical Wicked Witches and well, half the witch options. Want an angel that isn't naughty? Spirit has three, iirc, a few more for the Devils. 

My point is, some people need to take the outrage blinders off and actually look at the available costumes.

Trunk or Treat, Zoo-Boo, Mall runs? A pretty good idea if you live someplace where there are no sidewalks in the neighborhood [like a subdivision], where there are numerous derelict houses and dangerous neighborhoods, or someplace rural where all the houses are all spread out. Holding a trick or treat party someplace where the kids are all in one area and many parents are around, with party games and decorations to keep everyone entertained isn't a bad idea. If the weather is bad, an indoor candy run is much more comfortable. It's different, but different doesn't mean it's ruining everything. 

Halloween sucks when you feel a need to be outraged at every little thing, to the point of being selectively blind to everything that disproves your personal offense.


----------



## ichasiris (Aug 8, 2014)

I was a 90s kid, and while we still bought costumes, we usually added to them with our own spin or blood or whatever to make it better.

As far as sexy costumes, I don't have a problem with them. I think just as long as people are getting in the spirit in their own way, I say all the power to them. Besides, I used to work in a costume shop and while I wore our fabulous authentic Broadway costumes most days, I also enjoyed putting on a cute skimpy version of some costumes from time to time. I'm in my 20s, I have the body for it, and I had recently gotten into the gym and taking care of myself and was proud of the way I was looking.

I say anything and everything Halloween is fine by me. Like I tell everyone, I love ALL denominations of Halloween, be it scary, horror, sexy, cute, weird, funny, cheesy, corny, vintage, anything with a hint of Halloween makes me smile.

By the way, sexy costumes have actually been around a lot longer than we care to admit 









My version


----------



## Countess No (Sep 20, 2014)

the dogman said:


> If you're going to complain about sexy costumes being sold by a lingerie website, you might as well complain that Victoria Secret sells sexy panties while you're at it. Leg Avenue and Yandy are primarily lingerie stores, of course they sell sexy costumes. Yandy sells only in adult sizes and and Leg Avenue's Junior costumes aren't like their adult counterparts. If you're trying to avoid sexy costumes, common sense would be not to buy from a lingerie store.
> So far, the 'sexualized' kid's costumes have had poor names but cover just as much as a regular school uniform. Maybe I'm behind the times and above the knee skirts are just too sexy for anyone anymore. 'Skin tight' costumes have simply been costumes that fit properly instead of being a baggy, over-sized sack. My favorite has been the outrage at the 'high heeled' boots, that only have a one inch heel and do not come with any costume because none of the costumes cited came with shoes.
> 
> I've seen a lot of cherry picked arguments crying '_only this is available_' when it's not and a 5 minute browse through the catalog shows that it's not. Spirit has three or four different options for Adult Disney Princess costumes, ranging from a full skirt, proper character costume, to a naughty costume for going to the Adults Only party. Complaints about nurse costumes, ignoring that there' are nurse scrubs and doctor's scrubs available [as well as a few zombie nurses]. Witch costumes are too revealing when you ignore the undead Salem witches, the theatrical Wicked Witches and well, half the witch options. Want an angel that isn't naughty? Spirit has three, iirc, a few more for the Devils.
> ...



I agree with your point about the trunk or treats being a good option if people live in bad neighborhood, rural area, etc. Events held at schools and churches are fun and in no way ruin halloween, just keep the fun going.

I am not outraged or offended at anything, just trying to have a little discussion. I love to discuss halloween, and find that this forum is the best place for it.

Not many people in my day to day interactions want to discuss halloween in depth. People here seem to like to discuss it 24-7-365.

Different opinions and views are expected, and not disliked by me at all. I have to admit my parents took us to so many events when we were kids that halloween seemed to last a week, instead of a day.

We have 4 kids we halloween to the hilt. Their schools have gone the harvest route, and homemade treats are forbidden. As a matter of fact, candy is forbidden on halloween at our youngest's school. Too many parents are worried about obesity. More parents have objected to halloween on the basis of candy and sweets than on religious or lifestyle objections, and the compromise was a harvest festival with fruit, popcorn, and juice. No candy, no cookies, no cupcakes, on cakewalk, etc.

Total, total bummer.


----------



## Countess No (Sep 20, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V4rUiV_Hh74

Girls's Costume Warehouse






NSFW and has the f word many times! Do not watch if cursing offends you! So hilarious!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Halloween and sucks don't belong in the same sentence right now or ever....


----------



## Countess No (Sep 20, 2014)

xxScorpion64xx said:


> Halloween and sucks don't belong in the same sentence right now or ever....


What if a windstorm smashes your haunt, and then a torrential downpour finishes it off?


----------



## Countess No (Sep 20, 2014)

ichasiris said:


> I was a 90s kid, and while we still bought costumes, we usually added to them with our own spin or blood or whatever to make it better.
> 
> As far as sexy costumes, I don't have a problem with them. I think just as long as people are getting in the spirit in their own way, I say all the power to them. Besides, I used to work in a costume shop and while I wore our fabulous authentic Broadway costumes most days, I also enjoyed putting on a cute skimpy version of some costumes from time to time. I'm in my 20s, I have the body for it, and I had recently gotten into the gym and taking care of myself and was proud of the way I was looking.
> 
> ...


Lynda Carter- what an icon! Your costume looks great.


----------



## ichasiris (Aug 8, 2014)

Countess No said:


> Lynda Carter- what an icon! Your costume looks great.


She's amaaaazing. I'm wearing the headpiece upside-down though, LOL.


----------



## Countess No (Sep 20, 2014)

ichasiris said:


> She's amaaaazing. I'm wearing the headpiece upside-down though, LOL.


Didn't even notice!


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

I agree to some extent, but disagree on a lot of your points. I love your passion.
I don't have a problem with store bought costumes. I would say that with the rise of Pinterest, I see loads of kids in custom costumes. We have already been "out" 3 times this year, and I have seen a lot of homemade stuff. 

Trunk or treat is awesome. Sorry. Maybe where you go it isn't, or maybe you are commenting on something you have never done. People go all out and have full-fledged haunts in their spot. I'm talking elaborate displays and tents set up for walk thrus. The kids love it, they rack up on candy and it's a safe place to run around. It's also supplemental to your trick or treating. Nobody says you can't also go door to door. Not everyone at a school, church, etc, lives in the same neighborhood and it's an excellent way to let parents engage each other and share in the joy of trick or treating with their kids' friends. We went last night! (FYI, we don't go to church so that's not an argument here...)

I'm a guy. Can't say I have an issue with slutty costumes for about another decade or so when our daugher is older... I do have a problem with it trickling down to pre-teens and teens, though!

Christmas is king, yes. But there have been numerous articles and stories this season about how Halloween continues to grow in popularity and average spent per person. It's a niche, but still commands $7B per year. Not bad. Both holidays are awesome and I think a lot of us here share the same passion for displays outside at both times. ;-)

Litigation, lawyers and idiots have ruined a lot of things. Agree there, but I still see plenty of tp-ing. 

One thing I think you missing is that there are very few "hometowns" left where kids grow up where their parents grew up. We are a transient society. You can't go to "The Smith's" house down the street and know they have delicious popcorn balls like in years past. Packaged candy is cheap, delicious and kids love it. How many uneaten popcorn balls were there back then? LOL. Nobody is stopping you from making homemade treats, but don't be sad if parents might throw it out. A great place for homemade treats is a pre-trick or treat or other type of gathering with kids. Our neighbors rotate a starting point for trick or treating, and we have games and such available there for a fun night. We end it with a movie projected on the side of our house. 

Keep your chin up. It's as fun as you let it be. Make your own rules.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

As long as there are people like us to make Halloween not suck, kids, friends and family will have nice memories of this holiday. We're having a teen party on Halloween night and several can't make it because the schools have scheduled a football game that night. Can't believe it.


----------



## Countess No (Sep 20, 2014)

wilbret said:


> I agree to some extent, but disagree on a lot of your points. I love your passion.
> I don't have a problem with store bought costumes. I would say that with the rise of Pinterest, I see loads of kids in custom costumes. We have already been "out" 3 times this year, and I have seen a lot of homemade stuff.
> 
> Trunk or treat is awesome. Sorry. Maybe where you go it isn't, or maybe you are commenting on something you have never done. People go all out and have full-fledged haunts in their spot. I'm talking elaborate displays and tents set up for walk thrus. The kids love it, they rack up on candy and it's a safe place to run around. It's also supplemental to your trick or treating. Nobody says you can't also go door to door. Not everyone at a school, church, etc, lives in the same neighborhood and it's an excellent way to let parents engage each other and share in the joy of trick or treating with their kids' friends. We went last night! (FYI, we don't go to church so that's not an argument here...)
> ...



True true. As a reminder, I am not the author of this article. Just posted it to see what my fellow halloween people have to say about it.

I included the link to the blog where i found it.


----------



## Blarghity (Sep 2, 2012)

Corporate America destroyed homemade treats. I'm not talking about the candy companies, but the decline of the ability of one man to support a family with one job. Homemade treats began to vanish well before the tainting scares arose, and those scares took a decade to reach their peak in the mid-80's. These days,where a couple needs to work 3 or 4 jobs to make ends meet, let alone even harbor the thought of bringing a child into the picture, few people have time for making homemade treats or decorating unless it is part of ongoing hobbies. 

As for the sexy costumes, the problem a lack of common sense. There is a world of difference between sexifying firefighters and police officers and sexifying Disney characters, mustard bottles and crayola crayons. Unfortunately, even though the sexy costumes are meant for the adult world,more and more you see them walking on the streets. Just a few years ago, my then 15 yo niece dressed as a sexy bumblebee for Halloween and I ended up whopping my sister in the back of the head for the lack of common sense.

Trunk-or-treat unfortunately is going to become a norm, because more and more, towns are discovering it is a revenue stream - Minimize the trick or treat hours or eliminate it all together, set up a trunk-or-treat event and charge for parking, and you create a captive audience to feed a new revenue stream. One local town will probably generate $10k from its sponsored trunk-or-treat event .

And even if Santa killed Halloween, Halloween is slowly climbing out of the grave. Christmas has always been greatly influenced by the economy. Halloween, not so much. Christmas shrank with the recession between 2008-2012, but Halloween grew. But for everyone who cheers "Halloween is #2!" or "But, $7 Billion!", I have bad news for you. Halloween will always be #2. Why? Those Christmas cultists outspend us Halloweenies on an almost 100-to-1 ratio. Sure,we'll spend $7 billion on Halloween this year, but $617 billion is projected to be spent on Christmas this year. That's more catching up than we'll ever manage in our lifetimes.


----------



## Blarghity (Sep 2, 2012)

Countess No said:


> We have 4 kids we halloween to the hilt. Their schools have gone the harvest route, and homemade treats are forbidden. As a matter of fact, candy is forbidden on halloween at our youngest's school. Too many parents are worried about obesity. More parents have objected to halloween on the basis of candy and sweets than on religious or lifestyle objections, and the compromise was a harvest festival with fruit, popcorn, and juice. No candy, no cookies, no cupcakes, on cakewalk, etc.
> 
> Total, total bummer.


Obesity wouldn't be as much of a problem if the schools were not doing away with physical education and recreational periods. My local school district is so done with elementary phys ed that one local school's sports fields have been converted into a veteran's memorial park.


----------



## Countess No (Sep 20, 2014)

Blarghity said:


> Obesity wouldn't be as much of a problem if the schools were not doing away with physical education and recreational periods. My local school district is so done with elementary phys ed that one local school's sports fields have been converted into a veteran's memorial park.


Yes. Yes, a thousand times, yes.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

xxScorpion64xx said:


> Halloween and sucks don't belong in the same sentence right now or ever....


i agree with you a billion time over


----------



## HalloweenieChallenge (Oct 8, 2014)

No way! Nobody is going to see my jingle-doobers!

(what is a jingle-doober? LOL)


As my Momma always said: "Sometimes, when you want something to be a certain way you have to lead the path yourself."



This is an opportunity for you to lead by example.


P.S.

When people argue that Trick or Treating causes obesity I'm just like...

Really? Having them run around for a few hours is exercise! Just limit how much they eat - DUH!


----------



## devilsfan (Aug 17, 2004)

Eh, I'm going to have to disagree on a lot of points as well. I think a lot depends on where you live. We're in a small town and just had our "fall festival" last night. Other neighborhoods have trunk or treat, we set up tables in the neighborhood park instead. It's a necessity - homes here have acreage, most are 3-10 acre lots. There are no sidewalks, no streetlights, and a good number of properties are completely fenced in with gates. You'd have to have one very determined kid to go trick or treating. I used to live in a traditional neighborhood, and these community events are even better. The parents get to know eachother instead of hiding behind a door and shoving candy out every few minutes. It turns Halloween into an event, not just a run from house to house. The kids hang out and play afterwards instead of going home and eating candy until they puke. As an adult, I love it.

I also disagree on the costumes. At our costume contest last night, I would say at least 70%, if not more, were homemade. Every single winning costume (my son's costume included) was homemade. I think the author forgets we live in an age of Pinterest. The more handmade, the more cred you get.

He's spot on with the tricks though, but I also think it's for a reason. We run the haunted house for the community and I strongly feel you should only scare those that WANT to be scared. We had some idiot in a gorilla costume jumping out at the kids who were too scared to go into the haunt. One of the kids hit him pretty good and curse words started flying and the cops almost got involved. Halloween has always had 2 sides, the scary but also the fun. I don't think anyone who comes out for fun should be forced into the scary as well. That's a great way to ruin someone's perception of the holiday - ask anyone who "hates" Halloween WHY they hate the holiday and 99% of the time, it's because someone scared the crap out of them when they were little. Let kids have fun and venture to the dark side only when they're ready.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

i think jingle boobers could be north or south, depends on who...hahaha
i do get the alternative sources for some not in neighborhoods or where theres toting....we have many come into our neighborhood to tot and we welcome them. the food...........yeah......well if my kids were young again, if i didnt know the cook personally or they werent a neighbor...id have to avoid it........the food poisioning, oh my gosh......how did we kids become adults with no seatbelts, parents smoking in front of us, no safety restraints, no hand sanitizers, playing in the woods and creeks till night fall...........i honestly cant remember being sick once from bad food..
commercial costumes verse homemade...........man just introduce your kids to cosplay.........whoa baby...........you will never buy a package costume again. my now college kids would never put on a premade costume.......just take a kid to a cosplay convention, your life will change.

it is a shame things have gotten so difficult now, i think sometime for some aspects we have to make our own world, cook for your friends, control your crowd to people you know. i wonder what our kids will deal with?



HalloweenieChallenge said:


> No way! Nobody is going to see my jingle-doobers!
> 
> (what is a jingle-doober? LOL)
> 
> ...


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Countess No said:


> but even worse, the store-bought costume industry is turning tykes into Vegas strip-club performers. Now adults are following suit, using Halloween to bust out of boring attire one day each year (those fishnets aren't going to wear themselves).


They have that backwards. The slutty adult costumes trickled down to teens and then pre-teens, not the other way around.


----------



## SpookyBlackKat (Sep 19, 2011)

My mom always helped me make my own costume and that's something I just grew up with. I've never in my life worn a pre-made costume and I'm proud of that. It's one halloween tradition that I hope gets passed down to my son as he gets older. 

I don't buy into all these other points. Halloween has evolved and changed just like everything. Some people are so hesitant to change they just hate everything.


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

*reply*

We live in a major US city, and have 3 kids 6 and under. Trunk R Treat includes free parking with police directing traffic. Price of admission? A bag of candy, if you can afford it. They aren't turning people away. No money required. The people that organize it and set up fund it. Yes, there are dentists giving out treat bags too that help pay for it. ;-) There are a few more happening that we could have attended, but no reason to. They were all free.

Local malls offer the same type of event, price of admission & parking = free. 

Most little villages and towns also have some events, for instance we had a Scarecrow festival. Every light pole for a couple miles on the main street and around downtown has a scarecrow assembled by a class or group. There was a festival where winners are announced, etc, Super fun. 

We also had a Cub Scout Haunted Trail followed by trick or treating, then Boo at the Zoo, a School Fall Festival (AKA Halloween Carnival) and a neighborhood pumpkin carving party. 

All of this is incremental to Trick or Treating. I am not aware of any towns eliminating kids' ability to trick or treat. If anything, this opens it up to far more kids such as apartment/condo dwellers, rural families, etc etc. More bang for the buck for kid's costumes! ;-)

Not looking for an argument, I just am not sure you actually participate in these events? I think there is SOOO much more going on than when I was a kid. It was pretty much a school event then trick or treating, and bam you were done. 

I miss the old days, like most of us here. But those days are pretty much gone. Let's embrace whatever is happening and make the most of it. I for one can think of a million awesome things to do with 2 pop up tents for trunk or treat and you'd get a thousand kids instead of 20, if you wanted.





Blarghity said:


> Corporate America destroyed homemade treats. I'm not talking about the candy companies, but the decline of the ability of one man to support a family with one job. Homemade treats began to vanish well before the tainting scares arose, and those scares took a decade to reach their peak in the mid-80's. These days,where a couple needs to work 3 or 4 jobs to make ends meet, let alone even harbor the thought of bringing a child into the picture, few people have time for making homemade treats or decorating unless it is part of ongoing hobbies.
> 
> As for the sexy costumes, the problem a lack of common sense. There is a world of difference between sexifying firefighters and police officers and sexifying Disney characters, mustard bottles and crayola crayons. Unfortunately, even though the sexy costumes are meant for the adult world,more and more you see them walking on the streets. Just a few years ago, my then 15 yo niece dressed as a sexy bumblebee for Halloween and I ended up whopping my sister in the back of the head for the lack of common sense.
> 
> ...


----------



## mariem (Oct 7, 2012)

Countess No said:


> Does anybody (old people like me) remember these? Halloween costume patterns that mom would sew for an awesome costume? My mom sewed many of my costumes from patterns such as these.
> 
> View attachment 226534
> 
> ...


I still have these and plenty more like them. I have costumes patterns for everything now so I can mix and match pieces to make any costume I want. When I first started sewing costumes I didn't have any patterns. You gotta start somewhere. 

In fact I made that exact costume four or five years ago and added a treat bag with pictures of the seven dwarfs.

Marie


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Countess No said:


> What if a windstorm smashes your haunt, and then a torrential downpour finishes it off?


Or even worse, Sharknado hits your haunt. Wind, torrential downpour, and sharks to boot. 



ichasiris said:


> She's amaaaazing. I'm wearing the headpiece upside-down though, LOL.


Great work on your costume, and I didn't notice the crown until you mentioned it. Are you wearing that this year?



wilbret said:


> I Trunk or treat is awesome. Sorry. Maybe where you go it isn't, or maybe you are commenting on something you have never done. People go all out and have full-fledged haunts in their spot. I'm talking elaborate displays and tents set up for walk thrus. The kids love it, they rack up on candy and it's a safe place to run around. It's also supplemental to your trick or treating. Nobody says you can't also go door to door. Not everyone at a school, church, etc, lives in the same neighborhood and it's an excellent way to let parents engage each other and share in the joy of trick or treating with their kids' friends. We went last night! (FYI, we don't go to church so that's not an argument here...) .


You raise a lot of good points. And you're absolutely right. I'm one of the people who doesn't like Trunk or Treat, and I've never been to one. How can I judge, without having experienced it for myself. I don't jump all over people who like Trunk or Treat, because I feel everyone is entitled to their own choices. But I've always said I didn't like them, without having anything to judge them one. I would love to go to one now, just to see what they are really like, but there may be a problem. My children are all grown up. And I imagine they find grownups who just come and watch, pretty creepy. Or if I try to talk to the toters, like I do to the hundreds at my house, even worse. I might end the night by being arrested. "Really officer, I just wanted to watch." lol But now you've peeked my interest, and for that, I thank you. 



Blarghity said:


> Obesity wouldn't be as much of a problem if the schools were not doing away with physical education and recreational periods. My local school district is so done with elementary phys ed that one local school's sports fields have been converted into a veteran's memorial park.


One time my kids brought home (yet another) fundraiser from school. This one was to raise money for gym equipment. I asked my son what they were buying. He said, "You know, jump ropes, chalk." I asked how chalk could be gym equipment. He said when they couldn't go outside, they played Hangman on the chalkboard, using sports words.  Oh, that's good, cause sports words give you exercise. Unlike candy words, which can make you fat.


----------



## mariem (Oct 7, 2012)

I live in a small town and we still, and have always, done door to door TOTing. There is an event at the local hall earlier for the kids and there are contests and fireworks, hot chocolate and hot dogs and treats are handed out like your Trunk or Treat event. They started doing it about 10 years ago because some years it is extremely cold and lots of snow by Halloween and other times there are animals lurking (cougars etc. and sometimes the bears are still around) and the kids aren't safe. Some kids run around TOTing and then go to the event and then some go home but most then start running around TOTing again until about 9 or 10 pm. A lot of the costumes are homemade, especially now with Pinterest being so popular, and also because we have such a high unemployment rate here. I start getting TOTs about 3 pm because I live across from a school and the kids have just had thier school costume party and race over to my house before they catch the school bus.

I go down to the pub almost every Halloween to watch the contest. People who don't drink and never go to the bar are part of the standing room only crowd. I would say about 95% of the costumes are homemade and it is pretty much a given that if your costume is store bought you aren't going to win the contests. People love to see the creativity and people try to stay in character until after the contest judging and that makes it so much fun to try to gues who is under the masks. It is always done with a spirit of good fun. It is also suprising sometimes WHO comes out in costume. Sometimes the pub erupts when the faces are revealed because people are so shocked at who participates but it is great to see that especially when you don't expect some people to ever join in, especially at the pub. After the constest probably half the crowd (non-drinkers) will go home but it is a crush for about 3 hours until the judging is done. Most people will eventually end up at the local hall for a Halloween dance after the contest at the pub and then the next costume contest begins. 

We still, and always have, continued to make homemade treats but when we do we package them up with our names on them. Everyone knows everyone else in town so it is still done. We get the kids from the outlying communities who come into town to TOT and they are always excited to get anything. There isn't enough money around here for kids to regularly get candy or treats so our kids still appreciate and get excited about Halloween. I was surprised to read in an earlier post from someone, in this topic, that it hasn't been done since the 70's since it never stopped around here. In fact homemade treats are ofter a favorite at the schools when creative treats that are nicely decorated are brought in by the parents. My cousin used to be known as the apple lady because her candy apples were a big hit with her son's class and they would ask her every year if she would make them again. I make cookies and cupcakes that I hand out to the parents on Halloween night while the kids get treats. 

I don't know if it is a sort of time warp thing here or if it is a small town thing but i am so glad that it has never changed. In fact I started decorating for Halloween because I wanted something for the kids because of the high unemplyment here and I noticed the last couple of years that more people are decorating thier homes. I see more and more postings on fb from people who have decorated thier houses. Some have a bunch of blow molds and inflatables and all kinds of other things that are sometimes frowned upon on this site but it is nice to see that people are trying to get into the spirit of it more and more. I am also not an inflatable/blow mold fan but I am glad to see others are getting into it. In the last week lots of grannies in town are decorating their houses for the TOTs and they are having fun posting pics for others to see. Lots of parents are happy and say "oh good we'll make sure to stop at your house" when they see the posts with the decorations. On one of these evenings, before Halloween, my dog and I are going to take a drive and enjoy everyone's efforts. 

I started sewing costumes years ago because of the crappy quality and high prices of the costumes that we saw in the stores. A family member was commenting on how much it cost to put a costume together and they fall apart so easily. When I saw the price tags I told her I would make her one and that started me on my costumes making adventures. I agree that the slutty stuff is not wanted especially for tweens and we see a lot of that in the stores. One of my cousin's daughters asked if she could borrow a costume and then she wanted me to "sexy" it up for her. She was of the "sluttiest day of the year" mindset that day until I told her to go buy her costume. I wasn't going to alter it for her so she could look like that. My cousin Ken wouldn't have appreciated me doing that to his only daughter and I wasn't in the mood to dress a ****. So off she went to in a huff to buy her costume only to come back a couple days later and ask for the costume again (un-altered).

We sometimes lament the fact that we are behind the times and it seems that nothing changes here but I for one am glad about it, at least where Halloween is concerned. 

Sorry for the long post.

Marie


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Bruzilla said:


> As for homemade treats, they always ended up in the trash at our house... especially those horrid popcorn balls. And who wants to eat chocolate chip cookies after they've been crushed, battered, and beaten for two hours in a pillow case that's been swung, dropped, stepped on, and fallen on? The folks at Nestles never added metal reinforcement ingredients to the Toll House recipe, so they tend to turn to a cookie-like dust on Halloween.


You are lucky...we had a little old lady who dumped an unwrapped iced cupcake into our pillow cases every year


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Well, after bringing in my entire yard display last night to keep it from getting completely destroyed I am not feeling much Halloween love today. 

Yes, times have changed. I bet most Christmas lovers feel the same way. Remember the joy of Christmas morning...hoping Santa was able to get you that one special gift?! Kids just don't have the same experience today. We live in a world of instant gratification. Candy, once in a blue moon? Toys only at Christmas? Someone call CPS!

I have been decorating for 31 years now. I used to feel I was doing something great for the community. I now realize it has become a hobby that I like to show off once a year. 

Yesterday I asked my children if any of them plan to continue the tradition when they are adults. Only my youngest said she would and I think she only said she would so it wouldn't hurt my feelings. (I have 5 kids!). 

Fortunately one of my kids spoke up during the conversation and said for the rest of her life Halloween will always remind her of me. Guess that's good enough reason for me to continue sharing my love of the holiday.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Deadna said:


> You are lucky...we had a little old lady who dumped an unwrapped iced cupcake into our pillow cases every year


I've got that beat: 20 years ago a neighbor dropped an ice cream sandwich into my nephew's pumpkin. Good thing we looked before it started to melt or the whole night's haul would have been a loss.


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

"jingle-doobers..." ROFLMBO!! Now that's funny!


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Madame Leota said:


> Sorry - not gonna jump on this bandwagon. Yes, Halloween has changed from what we remember as children, but every generation says that about the memories they cherish from childhood. Truth is, not one of these points stated is anything new. Christmas has always been bigger and more popular, homemade treats have been frowned upon since the 70's and people have looked for a "safe alternative" to trick or treat since that time as well. And speaking of tricks, the custom of trick or treating was implemented to buy off pranksters in the first place.
> So, even if customs evolve and change over the decades, Halloween is and will always be the best season of the year!


I'm with you Madame Leota! I refuse to give into bah-humbug spirit. Everything is different and constantly evolving. What can we do? Be the difference, be the change that we want to see in the world. That's what I choose.


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

I agree, the World is changing. But you can't compare today with "back in the Day". Especially if you go back 20 years. Yesterday's kids didn't have unlimited TV programming or Tevo, life-like Video Games, 3D IMAX, the vast array of packaged junk food, instant gratification and Ritalin. Distractions? Our 15 year-old daughter has Bose Wireless Headphones practically grafted to her skull. The number of kids in organized sports is actually dropping annually. Everyone knows about the adolescent Obesity epidemic. It's the society we live in.
We, as Haunters, offer kids a chance to briefly share in something that their parents used to look forward to. A short interlude with earlier times, a glimpse into yesteryear, a chance for the jaded youth of today to connect with something we older folk have, a rare and cherished gift - Fond Childhood Memories.
When you get right down to it, that's why I'm still doing this after al these years...


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

So, the "sexy costume". 

My daughter is 7. She wanted to be Maleficent since about July. End of August I started looking, figuring I could just buy the dress (figured on making the horns from the get go). I was presented with a wide variety of mini skirts, lace leggins, and knee high boots. I must have missed that part of either movie. Now, I KNOW there IS an actual full length dress, but it was sold out everywhere I looked. 

Now, I bought a second hand dress and a cape to make her costume, a neighbor got a pattern and sewed her daughter's dress, yet another bought the miniskirt version several sizes too big and modified it. (yeah, gonna be lots of maleficents running around) 

This is the first year we've really had the costume issue with her, and I suspect it will continue. That said, homemade costumes dead? Not around these parts. I get at least one cardboard robot each year. 

As for the rest of the article, if homemade haunts our so out of fashion, we're all doing something wrong. Many pranks, though, I am happy to see lose favor. Homemade treats are still around at every party I've been to in quite some time. Just not to random door to door trick or treaters. I suspect convenience more than any sinister intent to be the reasoning there. Trick or Treat alternatives have their place, and have been around a lot longer than people like to admit. And I'm a fan of the christmas in stores. All those wonderful colored replacement bulbs...


----------



## ichasiris (Aug 8, 2014)

There was only one house in our neighborhood that had homemade chocolate chip cookies and it was our creepy weirdo next door neighbors. I'm a nice person, but these people were seriously freaks. We had to call the cops on them dozens of times for there drug activity and suspected prostituting activity. They were an embarrassment to the neighborhood because we lived in a nice middle-class area.

Anyway, point is, we went there ONE time one year and our mom had told us not to take homemade stuff beforehand, and sure enough, they were handing out burnt *** cookies right off the baking sheet. As kids we were just like "Ew, no, bye." LOL.


----------



## James B. (Oct 8, 2009)

I am not seeing #5, yeah adults, like pictured in the original post, are going a bit over the top with sex costumes (see sexy ebola outfit on web) but that is for adults not kids. Even the teenage girls that show up are not showing skin and not dressed in anything more "sexy" than they wear in high school.


----------



## Countess No (Sep 20, 2014)

dawnski said:


> As long as there are people like us to make Halloween not suck, kids, friends and family will have nice memories of this holiday. We're having a teen party on Halloween night and several can't make it because the schools have scheduled a football game that night. Can't believe it.


Guuuurl- my own son has a football playoff game on halloween night! And I am going to be an evil, bad, terrible, horrible, disgusting, hideous, neglectful mother and run my haunt instead of attending the game. 

Of course they make the playoffs the year halloween is on a Friday. 

I feel so torn and wrong, but what can I do? I LOVE HALLOWEEN!

I will just slip him a $20 and let him take his gf out to eat after the game and he won't even care if I am not there. Hopefully!


----------



## Countess No (Sep 20, 2014)

Wolfman said:


> I agree, the World is changing. But you can't compare today with "back in the Day". Especially if you go back 20 years. Yesterday's kids didn't have unlimited TV programming or Tevo, life-like Video Games, 3D IMAX, the vast array of packaged junk food, instant gratification and Ritalin. Distractions? Our 15 year-old daughter has Bose Wireless Headphones practically grafted to her skull. The number of kids in organized sports is actually dropping annually. Everyone knows about the adolescent Obesity epidemic. It's the society we live in.
> We, as Haunters, offer kids a chance to briefly share in something that their parents used to look forward to. A short interlude with earlier times, a glimpse into yesteryear, a chance for the jaded youth of today to connect with something we older folk have, a rare and cherished gift - Fond Childhood Memories.
> When you get right down to it, that's why I'm still doing this after al these years...


I agree. Things can change, evolve, and do whatever the world does. I have no animus to change, but will maintain my trick or treating and decorating tradition in my little corner. 

Someone up thread posted that they do not have small kids, and would feel creepy attending a trunk or treat as an older person with no kids just so they could watch. That is super spot on. As a haunter, I know that people haunt and give out candy for pure love, but how many young parents would get creeped out by an old, childless guy or gal setting up a display at a trunk or treat and watching little kids ToT? I know when I was younger, before I got into haunting, would have!


----------



## Countess No (Sep 20, 2014)

SpookyBlackKat said:


> My mom always helped me make my own costume and that's something I just grew up with. I've never in my life worn a pre-made costume and I'm proud of that. It's one halloween tradition that I hope gets passed down to my son as he gets older.
> 
> I don't buy into all these other points. Halloween has evolved and changed just like everything. Some people are so hesitant to change they just hate everything.


The author of the article is pretty passionate, but I don't hate change. I just am nostalgic for the halloweens I enjoyed. Plus, there is no way I could trunk or treat with my huge prop collection. I am sure the displays are quite awesome, but I'd need a huge area. With some trees. And how do you use lights and animatronics at a trunk or treat? Do they provide a power source?


----------



## Countess No (Sep 20, 2014)

Blarghity said:


> Corporate America destroyed homemade treats. I'm not talking about the candy companies, but the decline of the ability of one man to support a family with one job. Homemade treats began to vanish well before the tainting scares arose, and those scares took a decade to reach their peak in the mid-80's. These days,where a couple needs to work 3 or 4 jobs to make ends meet, let alone even harbor the thought of bringing a child into the picture, few people have time for making homemade treats or decorating unless it is part of ongoing hobbies.
> 
> As for the sexy costumes, the problem a lack of common sense. There is a world of difference between sexifying firefighters and police officers and sexifying Disney characters, mustard bottles and crayola crayons. Unfortunately, even though the sexy costumes are meant for the adult world,more and more you see them walking on the streets. Just a few years ago, my then 15 yo niece dressed as a sexy bumblebee for Halloween and I ended up whopping my sister in the back of the head for the lack of common sense.
> 
> ...


Trunk or Treat is certainly a viable celebration, if it is community powered and low cost or free. However, if a town or city is downplaying traditional trick or treating and then charging money for a space at a trunk or treat and making a profit, I'd want to burn town hall to the ground. That would be so wrong. We get lots of kids with very sparsely made costumes and an old pillow case, or a plastic Walmart bag for their candy. You can tell they probably come from a home that is poor, but they fixed up a costume and did their best to ToT. I would wonder if kids with less than blessed families would trunk or treat? Some families have no car, or one car. Some families send the kids out but do not buy candy to give out because they can't afford it. Some parents, sadly, are not going to make the effort needed for a trunk or treat, or do not have the resources. 

I love giving out candy to kids on halloween and feel that is a good way for all kids to be equal and get treats. Rich or poor or in between, all kids can have fun on halloween! (I rhymed! )


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

i know my daughter will be a haunter, she already is, shes my wing man...my son, hes at that age of just taking care of himself is not a routine yet..21 years old. i think he will though............i really wasnt huge into halloween till i had my own kids, then look out it got bigger and bigger.........so id give yours children time, i believe folks get into hobbies when something peaks their interest, i also think its the fun of the hunt so to speak, finding cool things and alittle competition doing it .........i also think some folks look at the level we do things and they think, omg i cant compete with that, not realizing, you start from somewhere... my daughter got HOOKED with the first group of kids she led through our maze and she scared them...........that did it...as a little kid she was terrified of halloween and i had to take her to my mothers to stay overnite while we did our thing...that went on for a few years till she literally got over herself and found the fun in it...............dont give up on them.



Pumpkinprincess said:


> Well, after bringing in my entire yard display last night to keep it from getting completely destroyed I am not feeling much Halloween love today.
> 
> Yes, times have changed. I bet most Christmas lovers feel the same way. Remember the joy of Christmas morning...hoping Santa was able to get you that one special gift?! Kids just don't have the same experience today. We live in a world of instant gratification. Candy, once in a blue moon? Toys only at Christmas? Someone call CPS!
> 
> ...


----------



## zombieprincess (Nov 1, 2013)

Countess No said:


> What if a windstorm smashes your haunt, and then a torrential downpour finishes it off?


Then the weather sucks?


----------



## ichasiris (Aug 8, 2014)

Countess No said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V4rUiV_Hh74
> 
> Girls's Costume Warehouse
> 
> ...







THIS video is actually hilarious. F's are bleeped, lol.


----------



## Dipti13 (Oct 6, 2014)

I don't think halloween sucks in any way but ya I am quite bored with the artistic mind of my friends as this year all of my friends were wearing pirate themed costumes and I was looking odd one in them. I won't say it sucks in fact it is a great way to celebrate out with your family and friends. I wait for this day as it gives you a chance to look funky and funny.


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

> Trunk or Treat is certainly a viable celebration


No. It is an unacceptable, lazy, scaredy-cat, weak alternative to real trick or treating


----------



## Countess No (Sep 20, 2014)

Nightfisher said:


> No. It is an unacceptable, lazy, scaredy-cat, weak alternative to real trick or treating


Well, I think so too, but was trying to be diplomatic.

This year I learned that many towns and cities move halloween to different days. I think that is awful and kills the real halloween, but if I say that, people get fussy.

I truly, gloves off, think that anything other than trick or treating from house to house on October 31st is a sham, a shame, and a tragedy.

It is a crime against halloween, and should be railed against vehemently.

There is no other halloween but ToTing on the 31st.

School, church, community festivals, celebrations, Trunk or Treat, etc, whatever, all add to the fun of halloween, but are no replacement for old school ToTing on halloween.

I think it is sad that hardcore haunters accept the movement of halloween to alternate days, or the limiting of ToTing for a few hours, with aplomb.

I was surprised how many haunters had the attitude that times are a changing, everything evolves, let's just accept having halloween moved, limited, or changed.

My neighbor borrowed one of my coolest props- a ghostly bride- to sit in the back of his truck during a Trunk or Treat event his family was attending.

MY Ghostly Bride sits under a tree on a bench. She has a tree with prop ravens and crows behind her. She has a skeleton dog on her lap, and tombstones on either side of her. She has 2 eerie blue lights shading her. She is spectacular. 

When he borrowed her to spice up Trunk or Treat, she was perched in the back of his truck on a milk crate. I give him an A plus plus for effort, but that is what happens.

You get a real haunt on Halloween. You get a prop on a milk crate in the back of a blue Ford f 150 during daylight hours in a parking lot for Trunk or Treat.


----------



## thenightmarefamily (Nov 20, 2014)

I agree with the segment. Kids aren't allowed to be kids anymore. when i was a kid my friends and i would make our own costumes and run up and down the neighborhood TOT and you don't see a whole lot of that anymore,at least not at the numbers that it was 40,30, or even 20 years ago. and what in the HELL!!! is trunk or treating? is that like something soccer mom's made up because they were to lazy to walk with their kids? And yes Halloween has taken a back seat to Christmas, but what you see today is not really Christmas, all it is today is the season of greed and has nothing to do with love and family, Do you Know how many people don't get to be with thier family's because the are forced to work on the holiday that used to be paid off? It's just amazing how far we have come in so little time. But i will keep celebrating Halloween and Christmas my own way and not worry about what everybody else is doing. 

Really, Trunk or Treating? Thats sad.


----------

